# just dont know people anymore



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

had a few hours to kill today b4 the slip knot concert and ran into a pensacola police officer named pyle.

now i have never had any use for the police but hell i really enjoy talking to this guy.

he was down to earth and a good person to chat with and i was really surprised , usaully i have an instant attitude with the cops but this guy was one of a kind 

so if you see him plzzz tell him thank you for being a cool cat and not some nazi micro manager like some other cops i have had dealings with

thanx for reading 

and by the way he is a member here on pff


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

theres quite a few law enforcement officers here on the forum....and i cant think of any of them that aren't good people and welcome to fish with me anytime (with the exception of waterhazard, and the only time he isn't invited is when my sister is on the boat) oke


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Just about ALL (except just one) I've had experience with in the last 45 years have been professional...wonder if it is because of the way I presented myself?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya clay is a kool guy, should of asked to see his tat... AHAHAHA..


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

it was probally the way i presented my self.. but i was surprised a this guys politeness


----------

